# Galatioto presenta la lista dei compratori: decide Berlusconi.



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi. Da quel momento in poi Fininvest e Silvio avranno due giorni di tempo per dare una risposta definitiva e quindi accettare o tirarsene fuori senza penali*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti. 
Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2016)

Dunque la cordata è formata da 4 società, non 6 o 7 come si diceva.


----------



## Aron (30 Maggio 2016)

Dai che ci siamo.


----------



## Aron (30 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dunque la cordata è formata da 4 società, non 6 o 7 come si diceva.



Nelll'articolo integrale viene confermato che sono sette.


----------



## danykz (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti.
> Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
> I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*



Ragazzi, tratteniamo il fiato per questi ultimi giorni, sto carico a mille, una non cessione mi UCCIDEREBBE


----------



## __king george__ (30 Maggio 2016)

e quindi che si fa?? si prega,,,,,,


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti.
> Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
> I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*



Nell'articolo c'è scritto che Berlusconi e Fininvest si prenderanno un paio di giorni di tempo per esaminare l'offerta quindi ci tocca aspettare il fine settimana mi sa.


----------



## Aron (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tratteniamo il fiato per questi ultimi giorni, sto carico a mille, una non cessione mi UCCIDEREBBE



Ucciderebbe anche il Milan.
Diaspora degli sponsor, San Siro deserto, tifosi incazzatissimi, squadra che non sarebbe rifondata e che quindi si trascinerebbe i soliti problemi, ancora un anno di convivenza tra Galliani e Barbara...e cessione l'anno prossimo a cifre inferiori a quelle attuali.

Non mettiamo le mani avanti sulla cessione, ma andare avanti così è impossibile.


----------



## DannySa (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti.
> Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
> I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*



La linea del traguardo è bene in vista.


----------



## Casnop (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti.
> Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
> I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*


Informazioni coerenti con la prassi invalsa in questo tipo di negoziazioni, e dunque credibili. La proposta di cui si parla è in realtà, con ogni probabilità, una specificazione della composizione del consorzio, già nota a Fininvest, con le quote di partecipazione di ogni singolo componente, e la definizione della struttura del veicolo che acquisirà il Milan: capitale sociale iniziale, risorse finanziarie disponibili, piano industriale e di investimenti, composizione del board quanto ai consiglieri di maggioranza, management. Fininvest dovrebbe avere a questo punto gli elementi finali per la valutazione (la due diligence societaria e contrattuale in corso attiene alla ricognizione di elementi già noti a livello sintetico e non influirà sui dati contabili su cui si è già formata l'offerta). In caso di assenso anche su questi punti, e fermo restando i tempi tecnici necessari al completamento dei testi contrattuali che le parti stanno redigendo (centinaia di pagine, minute tradotte più volte in tre lingue), dovrebbe fissarsi la data della sottoscrizione dei contratti preliminari, che segnano il primo suono di campana per la vendita del Milan. Per l'altro, occorrerà poi attendere qualche settimana ancora. Sui tempi del primo, molto dipenderà dalle esigenze e convenienze di Silvio, che sulla questione cessione sta organizzando uno spettacolo pirotecnico dei suoi. In genere si brinda su un botto. Nel calcio i botti si fanno al mercato. Chissà.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi. Da quel momento in poi Fininvest e Silvio avranno due giorni di tempo per dare una risposta definitiva e quindi accettare o tirarsene fuori senza penali*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti.
> Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
> I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*



Notizia aggiornata!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tratteniamo il fiato per questi ultimi giorni, sto carico a mille, una non cessione mi UCCIDEREBBE


Mi sa che più che uccidere noi, una non cessione ucciderebbe completamente l'Ac Milan..
Ma sono convinto che la cessione avverà!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi. Da quel momento in poi Fininvest e Silvio avranno due giorni di tempo per dare una risposta definitiva e quindi accettare o tirarsene fuori senza penali*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti.
> Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
> I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*



Ragazzi, andatevi a leggere questo articolo dell'aprile del 2015, 
cercate: "CESSIONE MILAN, FU YIXIANG: “LA CORDATA CINESE E’ COMPOSTA DA 4 SOCIETA’”"
come vedete tutti i nodi tornano al pettine


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Maggio 2016)

Una non cessione ucciderebbe il Milan ma non Silvio che potrebbe vendere a meno a qualche imprenditore italiano il prossimo anno come da sua richiesta.

È capace di tutto.


----------



## Reblanck (30 Maggio 2016)

.
[MENTION=1928]Reblanck[/MENTION] basta scrivere le stesse cose in tutti i topic. Sei pesante. Questo è davvero l'ultimo avvertimento. Se continui, verrai bannato. Stavolta per sempre.


----------



## Crox93 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi. Da quel momento in poi Fininvest e Silvio avranno due giorni di tempo per dare una risposta definitiva e quindi accettare o tirarsene fuori senza penali*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti.
> Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
> I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*




Ottimo il fatto che Berlusconi e co. avranno solo due giorni per decidere (sperando sia davvero cosi).
In questo modo almeno per il week end si saprà qualcosa magari.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ottimo il fatto che Berlusconi e co. avranno solo due giorni per decidere (sperando sia davvero cosi).
> In questo modo almeno per il week end si saprà qualcosa magari.



Esatto, nel settimana dovrebbe arrivare la risposta... che probabilmente, chissà, verrà rivelata dopo le elezioni...


----------



## kollaps (30 Maggio 2016)

Se le comunali vanno male, come si potrebbe distogliere l'attenzione mediatica dalla sconfitta politica di Berlusconi? Beh un modo ci sarebbe... Firmando il preliminare  
Io mi aspetto la firma lunedì prossimo...


----------



## Crox93 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto, nel settimana dovrebbe arrivare la risposta... che probabilmente, chissà, verrà rivelata dopo le elezioni...



Questo è ovvio, non uscirà nulla di ufficiale prima delle elezioni.
C'è solo da aspettare e sperare


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Se le comunali vanno male, come si potrebbe distogliere l'attenzione mediatica dalla sconfitta politica di Berlusconi? Beh un modo ci sarebbe... Firmando il preliminare
> Io mi aspetto la firma lunedì prossimo...



io mi aspetto invece che lo faccia già questa settimana con faccia del nano su ogni tg del mondo.. sai che pubblicità ( l'ultima ) si fa ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nelll'articolo integrale viene confermato che sono sette.


Ah, allora abbiamo 4 nomi, in attesa degli altri 3 che sveleranno le parti a loro discrezione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi. Da quel momento in poi Fininvest e Silvio avranno due giorni di tempo per dare una risposta definitiva e quindi accettare o tirarsene fuori senza penali*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti.
> Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
> I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*



*Quotate*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Una non cessione ucciderebbe il Milan ma non Silvio che potrebbe vendere a meno a qualche imprenditore italiano il prossimo anno come da sua richiesta.
> 
> È capace di tutto.


Perdendoci milioni e milioni di euro. Berlusconi ha il potere di fare quel che vuole, ma anche lui ha qualcosa da perdere.


----------



## kollaps (30 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io mi aspetto invece che lo faccia già questa settimana con faccia del nano su ogni tg del mondo.. sai che pubblicità ( l'ultima ) si fa ?



Altra opzione plausibile... O prima o appena dopo, in ogni caso ci manca poco  



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi. Da quel momento in poi Fininvest e Silvio avranno due giorni di tempo per dare una risposta definitiva e quindi accettare o tirarsene fuori senza penali*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti.
> Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
> I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, allora abbiamo 4 nomi, in attesa degli altri 3 che sveleranno le parti a loro discrezione.



Ne abbiamo 3...se per Huawei si parla di mega sponsorizzazione non è proprio un componente della cordata. 
Magari sono 4+3 (chissà se si ripropone pure mr Pink come sponsor di bevande energetiche)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, allora abbiamo 4 nomi, in attesa degli altri 3 che sveleranno le parti a loro discrezione.



Ne sparo uno a casaccio fra i nomi che erano filtrati:
Great Wall di Wei Jianjun


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo 3...se per Huawei si parla di mega sponsorizzazione non è proprio un componente della cordata.
> Magari sono 4+3 (chissà se si ripropone pure mr Pink come sponsor di bevande energetiche)


Saranno anche soltanto un grosso sponsor, ma credo facciano parte della cordata a pieno titolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ne sparo uno a casaccio fra i nomi che erano filtrati:
> Great Wall di Wei Jianjun


Davvero a casaccio o hai pensato a qualche connessione?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Davvero a casaccio o hai pensato a qualche connessione?



è un nome ipotizzato dalla Stampa, comunque è praticamente un barbone, solo 4,8 miliardi di patrimonio personale


----------



## __king george__ (30 Maggio 2016)

si ma se entro 2 giorni silvio deve dire si o no allora anche se lo comunicano dopo le elezioni qualcosa trapelerà sicuramente prima......se salta di sicuro lo sapremo prima secondo me


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> è un nome ipotizzato dalla Stampa, comunque è praticamente un barbone, solo 4,8 miliardi di patrimonio personale


Bleah, via via


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi. Da quel momento in poi Fininvest e Silvio avranno due giorni di tempo per dare una risposta definitiva e quindi accettare o tirarsene fuori senza penali*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti.
> Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
> I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*



Fantasticando un pò.... se Huawei entrasse a livello commerciale, potrebbe rendere possibile l'aggiramento del fpf facendo sponsorizzazioni monster, in pieno stile PSG


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Fantasticando un pò.... se Huawei entrasse a livello commerciale, potrebbe rendere possibile l'aggiramento del fpf facendo sponsorizzazioni monster, in pieno stile PSG



Chiaramente se facessero una cosa del genere è perchè verrebbe suggerita da Berlusconi, questi cinesi non sarebbero nemmeno in grado di allacciarsi le scarpe da soli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Fantasticando un pò.... se Huawei entrasse a livello commerciale, potrebbe rendere possibile l'aggiramento del fpf facendo sponsorizzazioni monster, in pieno stile PSG


Inoltre pensavo: Huawei sulla maglietta? Non mi dispiacerebbe. A proposito di sponsor, in ogni caso, credo che i cinesi romperebbero con Emirates un secondo dopo la firma del closing.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano on air su Radio Radio: "Siamo sulla strada giusta, da quello che mi risulta la situazione è in fase di sviluppo decisiva, gli investitori cinesi escono allo scoperto, Galatioto ha pronta la lista della cordata cinese e la presenterà tramite Gancikoff che incontrerà Fininvest. Dal momento della presentazione, come da accordi del 10 maggio, Silvio avrà due giorni di tempo per dare l'assenso definitivo. Poi ci sarà tempo fino al 15 giugno per arrivare alle firme della cessione. A meno che Silvio non si tiri fuori senza penali. Insomma bivio decisivo" 

Sempre domani Radio Radio ospiterà Berlusconi che quindi parlerà nuovamente del Milan *


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2016)

Entro un paio di giorni presentati i nomi, poi hanno un paio di giorni per dire si o no..fate due conti e *se tutto va bene* la cessione sarà ufficializzata il giorno prima delle elezioni con una grancassa mediatica furibonda e il nano che campeggerà su ogni TG come un eroe..


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano on air su Radio Radio: "Siamo sulla strada giusta, da quello che mi risulta la situazione è in fase di sviluppo decisiva, gli investitori cinesi escono allo scoperto, Galatioto ha pronta la lista della cordata cinese e la presenterà tramite Gancikoff che incontrerà Fininvest. Dal momento della presentazione, come da accordi del 10 maggio, Silvio avrà due giorni di tempo per dare l'assenso definitivo. Poi ci sarà tempo fino al 15 giugno per arrivare alle firme della cessione. A meno che Silvio non si tiri fuori senza penali. Insomma bivio decisivo"*



Bene. Oggi e domani presenta la lista quindi entro giovedì deve dare risposta definitiva. Aspettiamo fino a giovedì..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Bene. Oggi e domani presenta la lista quindi entro giovedì deve dare risposta definitiva. Aspettiamo fino a giovedì..



La risposta potrebbe non essere rivelata al pubblico prima delle elezioni.... vediamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano on air su Radio Radio: "Siamo sulla strada giusta, da quello che mi risulta la situazione è in fase di sviluppo decisiva, gli investitori cinesi escono allo scoperto, Galatioto ha pronta la lista della cordata cinese e la presenterà tramite Gancikoff che incontrerà Fininvest. Dal momento della presentazione, come da accordi del 10 maggio, Silvio avrà due giorni di tempo per dare l'assenso definitivo. Poi ci sarà tempo fino al 15 giugno per arrivare alle firme della cessione. A meno che Silvio non si tiri fuori senza penali. Insomma bivio decisivo"
> 
> Sempre domani Radio Radio ospiterà Berlusconi che quindi parlerà nuovamente del Milan *



Quotate


----------



## fra29 (30 Maggio 2016)

Che tensione...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: col preliminare inizierà il mercato.*


----------



## mrsmit (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: col preliminare inizierà il mercato.*



Dai che ci siamo, un paio di pedalate in stile Nibali e il traguardo che sembrava all'orizzonte si avvicina sempre più........ dai, dai ,dai!!!!


----------



## Roger84 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il bivio è decisivo e la strada è del non ritorno!
Questi giorni saranno ufficialmente definitivii!!!


----------



## Symon (30 Maggio 2016)

Col preliminare cosa vuol dire?
Dopo il 15 giugno? Ma il preliminare non'è già iniziato?
Con ste scadenze non ci stò a capire più nulla...


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: col preliminare inizierà il mercato.*



'Ndiamoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Col preliminare cosa vuol dire?
> Dopo il 15 giugno? Ma il preliminare non'è già iniziato?
> Con ste scadenze non ci stò a capire più nulla...



Esatto, il 15.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Col preliminare cosa vuol dire?
> Dopo il 15 giugno? Ma il preliminare non'è già iniziato?
> Con ste scadenze non ci stò a capire più nulla...



Il preliminare scade, dovrebbe scadere, il 15 giugno. Poi, se tutto va bene, inizia la fase del closing.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

Waiting for....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Col preliminare cosa vuol dire?
> Dopo il 15 giugno? Ma il preliminare non'è già iniziato?
> Con ste scadenze non ci stò a capire più nulla...



Il preliminare dovrebbe firmarsi entro il 15 giugno, dal momento in cui si firma parte il calciomercato. Perchè? Perché preliminare in questo caso (non mi si ritiri fuori la storia di Bee) vuol dire cessione al 99%. Vuoi per via dei soggetti coinvolti, vuoi per le penali salatissime che si inseriscono nel contratto.


----------



## koti (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano on air su Radio Radio: "Siamo sulla strada giusta, da quello che mi risulta la situazione è in fase di sviluppo decisiva, gli investitori cinesi escono allo scoperto, Galatioto ha pronta la lista della cordata cinese e la presenterà tramite Gancikoff che incontrerà Fininvest. Dal momento della presentazione, come da accordi del 10 maggio, Silvio avrà due giorni di tempo per dare l'assenso definitivo. Poi ci sarà tempo fino al 15 giugno per arrivare alle firme della cessione. A meno che Silvio non si tiri fuori senza penali. Insomma bivio decisivo"
> 
> Sempre domani Radio Radio ospiterà Berlusconi che quindi parlerà nuovamente del Milan *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La risposta potrebbe non essere rivelata al pubblico prima delle elezioni.... vediamo


Penso che qualcosa trapelerà di sicuro già nei prossimi giorni, da Festa o Campopiano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

*Ancora Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva se quindi per ora il mercato è fermo: "in realtà stanno già operando, ma sotto traccia, dopo l'accordo, invece, saranno più liberi di farlo"*


----------



## Black (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: col preliminare inizierà il mercato.*



e quando leggo certe cose....

speriamo....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva se quindi per ora il mercato è fermo: "in realtà stanno già operando, ma sotto traccia, dopo l'accordo, invece, saranno più liberi di farlo"*


----------



## Crox93 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: col preliminare inizierà il mercato.*



Notizia molto molto molto importante, sempre che non sia Galliani a farlo. O che almeno venga controllato.


----------



## Crox93 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva se quindi per ora il mercato è fermo: "in realtà stanno già operando, ma sotto traccia, dopo l'accordo, invece, saranno più liberi di farlo"*



Messi,Ronaldo e Ibra in attacco: ora si può


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: col preliminare inizierà il mercato.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva se quindi per ora il mercato è fermo: "in realtà stanno già operando, ma sotto traccia, dopo l'accordo, invece, saranno più liberi di farlo"*



up


----------



## Symon (30 Maggio 2016)

Ok ho capito.
Quello che penso è che c'entri poco o nulla con le elezione nel senso che...Silvio non'è candidabile e quindi non'è in prima linea per pubblicizzarsi ulteriormente anche grazie alle mosse Milan, mercato e quant'altro. Per cui quello che fà è strettamente collegato al Milan. Ergo la storia della cessione è tutta vera e reale. Poi che cambi idea visto il carattere che ha ci può stare. Quello che spero è che arrivi il 15 in fretta, senza sue dichiarazioni in merito. 
Già stò tranquillo che dopo il 15% non può più recedere...**sollievo**


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva se quindi per ora il mercato è fermo: "in realtà stanno già operando, ma sotto traccia, dopo l'accordo, invece, saranno più liberi di farlo"*



E vabbé Pasqualino vuole proprio farci godere oggi  A tal proposito seguirei ogni indiscrezione che porti al futuro di Benatia e Emery, i due nomi fatti proprio da Pasquale.


----------



## Symon (30 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Messi,Ronaldo e Ibra in attacco: ora si può



Dopo anni e anni di "senza pasteggiare con caviale e ostriche" (per usare un eufemismo come Silvio), in realtà a soffrire e rosikare, è tempo che il Milan si faccia sentire nel mondo come è conosciuto. Basta mezzi giocatori, vogliamo gente seria e capace. Quindi voglio subito mercato col BOTTOOOOOOOOOOO!!!^^


----------



## Symon (30 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E vabbé Pasqualino vuole proprio farci godere oggi  A tal proposito seguirei ogni indiscrezione che porti al futuro di Benatia e Emery, i due nomi fatti proprio da Pasquale.



Due persone che gradirei sul serio, come aperitivo di mercato. Emery fà giocare il Siviglia come vorrei vedere il Milan. Aggressivo ma con qualità. Benatia ha una voglia di rifarsi eccezionale.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Daiiiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva se quindi per ora il mercato è fermo: "in realtà stanno già operando, ma sotto traccia, dopo l'accordo, invece, saranno più liberi di farlo"*



Intervista di Premium su Berlusconi

http://www.milanworld.net/intervist...lusconi-premium-video-vt37137.html#post966970


----------



## Roger84 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva se quindi per ora il mercato è fermo: "in realtà stanno già operando, ma sotto traccia, dopo l'accordo, invece, saranno più liberi di farlo"*



Mi auguro che stiano già lavorando anche per l'allenatore....


----------



## Coripra (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva se quindi per ora il mercato è fermo: "in realtà stanno già operando, ma sotto traccia, dopo l'accordo, invece, saranno più liberi di farlo"*



Libidine...

(come suol dirsi per i videogame.... *HYPE A MILLE*)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva se quindi per ora il mercato è fermo: "in realtà stanno già operando, ma sotto traccia, dopo l'accordo, invece, saranno più liberi di farlo"*



Speriamo che sia molto molto sotto traccia, perchè se sono i nomi che filtrano in questi giorni a parte Ibra


----------



## Casnop (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il preliminare dovrebbe firmarsi entro il 15 giugno, dal momento in cui si firma parte il calciomercato. Perchè? Perché preliminare in questo caso (non mi si ritiri fuori la storia di Bee) vuol dire cessione al 99%. Vuoi per via dei soggetti coinvolti, vuoi per le penali salatissime che si inseriscono nel contratto.


Potrebbe essere anche anticipato di qualche giorno. Dopo il consenso che Fininvest dovrebbe dare sulle ultime proposte formulate dai cinesi, e presumibilmente affidate oggi da Gancikoff, la fase immediatamente successiva è prettamente tecnica, di completamento del testo contrattuale e, probabilmente, di accredito di una parte degli importi promessi su qualche conto fiduciario di Fininvest. Dall'esaurimento di questi processi dipende la famosa data fissata per la sottoscrizione del sospirato contratto preliminare. Chiedere pazienza è chiedere troppo, è comprensibile, ma... occorre avere pazienza.


----------



## Aron (30 Maggio 2016)

*radio sportiva: accordo dato per fatto in Cina. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *radio sportiva: accordo dato per fatto in Cina. *



Hanno riilanciato per l'ennesima volta l'articolo di China Daily, lo hanno detto pure prima... niente di nuovo


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2016)

Ilvio non fare scherzi e firma.


----------



## marionep (30 Maggio 2016)

Quindi oggi o domani vedremo qualche foto di questo Gancikoff, giusto? O i fotografi d'assalto sono interessati solo alle tette delle stars del cinema? Magari ci penserà Corona, se è uscito di galera? Ma esiste, 'sto Gancikoff? Dov'è, 'sto Gancikoff? Fatecelo vedere, il Gancikoff! C'è su LinkedIn? Che ha fatto nella vita 'sto Gancikoff? Almeno l'Ape testa di legno aveva la mamma che era la donna più ricca d'Australia (Alciato dixit)...

Che baracconata, ragazzi...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Quindi oggi o domani vedremo qualche foto di questo Gancikoff, giusto? O i fotografi d'assalto sono interessati solo alle tette delle stars del cinema? Magari ci penserà Corona, se è uscito di galera? Ma esiste, 'sto Gancikoff? Dov'è, 'sto Gancikoff? Fatecelo vedere, il Gancikoff! C'è su LinkedIn? Che ha fatto nella vita 'sto Gancikoff? Almeno l'Ape testa di legno aveva la mamma che era la donna più ricca d'Australia (Alciato dixit)...
> 
> Che baracconata, ragazzi...



madonna , ogni tuo post è una randellata negli zebedei. Sei il pessimismo allo stato puro, anche io aspetto le firme per esultare però ribadirlo ogni volta mi pare eccessivo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Quindi oggi o domani vedremo qualche foto di questo Gancikoff, giusto? O i fotografi d'assalto sono interessati solo alle tette delle stars del cinema? Magari ci penserà Corona, se è uscito di galera? Ma esiste, 'sto Gancikoff? Dov'è, 'sto Gancikoff? Fatecelo vedere, il Gancikoff! C'è su LinkedIn? Che ha fatto nella vita 'sto Gancikoff? Almeno l'Ape testa di legno aveva la mamma che era la donna più ricca d'Australia (Alciato dixit)...
> 
> Che baracconata, ragazzi...



Ma le "baracconate" non ci stavano quando si faceva tutto sotto i riflettori? Mo visto che nessuno si fa vedere è 'na farsa montata ad arte? Curioso che per dar credito a qualcuno bisogna vederlo fotografato... a questo punto speriamo che venga immortalata pure la firma della cessione, sennò chi ci crede...  

P.S. di 'sto Gancikoff ne parlammo già qui, ti rinfresco la memoria: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-chi-ce-dietro-la-cordata-e-nicholas-gancikoff-vt36820.html



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi. Da quel momento in poi Fininvest e Silvio avranno due giorni di tempo per dare una risposta definitiva e quindi accettare o tirarsene fuori senza penali*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti.
> Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
> I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che chiedeva se quindi per ora il mercato è fermo: "in realtà stanno già operando, ma sotto traccia, dopo l'accordo, invece, saranno più liberi di farlo"*



.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *radio sportiva: accordo dato per fatto in Cina. *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Hanno riilanciato per l'ennesima volta l'articolo di China Daily, lo hanno detto pure prima... niente di nuovo



Ma ricordo male o China Daily si dice rilanci semplicemente le notizie che provengono da noi occidentali?


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> madonna , ogni tuo post è una randellata negli zebedei. Sei il pessimismo allo stato puro, anche io aspetto le firme per esultare però ribadirlo ogni volta mi pare eccessivo.



Mamma mia, davvero.


----------



## Doctore (30 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Quindi oggi o domani vedremo qualche foto di questo Gancikoff, giusto? O i fotografi d'assalto sono interessati solo alle tette delle stars del cinema? Magari ci penserà Corona, se è uscito di galera? Ma esiste, 'sto Gancikoff? Dov'è, 'sto Gancikoff? Fatecelo vedere, il Gancikoff! C'è su LinkedIn? Che ha fatto nella vita 'sto Gancikoff? Almeno l'Ape testa di legno aveva la mamma che era la donna più ricca d'Australia (Alciato dixit)...
> 
> Che baracconata, ragazzi...


Ma è possibile che si passa da quelli che danno per certo la cessione a chi non crede a niente...
La trattativa c'e questo mi pare ovvio...aspettiamo e vediamo dai.


----------



## DannySa (30 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *radio sportiva: accordo dato per fatto in Cina. *



Bisogna aspettare che chiudano le borse qui in Italia [cit.]


----------



## Doctore (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi. Da quel momento in poi Fininvest e Silvio avranno due giorni di tempo per dare una risposta definitiva e quindi accettare o tirarsene fuori senza penali*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti.
> Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
> I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*



Ma secondo te Huawei potrebbe funzionare da partner commerciale per aggirare il fair play finanziario?


----------



## danjr (30 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Quindi oggi o domani vedremo qualche foto di questo Gancikoff, giusto? O i fotografi d'assalto sono interessati solo alle tette delle stars del cinema? Magari ci penserà Corona, se è uscito di galera? Ma esiste, 'sto Gancikoff? Dov'è, 'sto Gancikoff? Fatecelo vedere, il Gancikoff! C'è su LinkedIn? Che ha fatto nella vita 'sto Gancikoff? Almeno l'Ape testa di legno aveva la mamma che era la donna più ricca d'Australia (Alciato dixit)...
> 
> Che baracconata, ragazzi...


Se lo cerchi lo trovi insieme a Moratti mi sembra, su Google


----------



## danykz (30 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Quindi oggi o domani vedremo qualche foto di questo Gancikoff, giusto? O i fotografi d'assalto sono interessati solo alle tette delle stars del cinema? Magari ci penserà Corona, se è uscito di galera? Ma esiste, 'sto Gancikoff? Dov'è, 'sto Gancikoff? Fatecelo vedere, il Gancikoff! C'è su LinkedIn? Che ha fatto nella vita 'sto Gancikoff? Almeno l'Ape testa di legno aveva la mamma che era la donna più ricca d'Australia (Alciato dixit)...
> 
> Che baracconata, ragazzi...



Ci penso io a farti usare il cervello, l'anno scorso si parlava di mr bee, personaggio che si è esposto INFINITAMENTE davanti ai media e quindi quando lo trovavano in giro, lo fotografavano(essendo un viso conosciuto).
Ora la vedo difficile che qualche fotografo riesca a riconoscere Gancikoff, questo perchè la trattativa è SERISSIMA e si evita di fare teatrini.
danykz 1 marionep 0


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma ricordo male o China Daily si dice rilanci semplicemente le notizie che provengono da noi occidentali?



No, China Daily ha contattato personalmente personaggi coinvolti nella trattativa (presumibilmente lato cinse). Lo specifica chiaramente nell'articolo. 



Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te Huawei potrebbe funzionare da partner commerciale per aggirare il fair play finanziario?



Molto probabile.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ci penso io a farti usare il cervello, l'anno scorso si parlava di mr bee, personaggio che si è esposto INFINITAMENTE davanti ai media e quindi quando lo trovavano in giro, lo fotografavano(essendo un viso conosciuto).
> Ora la vedo difficile che qualche fotografo riesca a riconoscere Gancikoff, questo perchè la trattativa è SERISSIMA e si evita di fare teatrini.
> danykz 1 marionep 0



Credo che siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, ci sono pessimisti cronici, ci sono ultra ottimisti e le vie di mezzo, ma tutti siamo tifosi Milanisti (forse c è qualche troll in giro). 
Credo che tutti i 3 tipi di tifosi saranno contenti in caso di vendita e la festeggeremo assieme.


----------



## DannySa (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ci penso io a farti usare il cervello, l'anno scorso si parlava di mr bee, personaggio che si è esposto INFINITAMENTE davanti ai media e quindi quando lo trovavano in giro, lo fotografavano(essendo un viso conosciuto).
> Ora la vedo difficile che qualche fotografo riesca a riconoscere Gancikoff, questo perchè la trattativa è SERISSIMA e si evita di fare teatrini.
> danykz 1 marionep 0




Io rimango ottimistissimo, tutto prosegue per il meglio, come si diceva già prima dell'esclusiva non si torna più indietro[cit.]
Forse sono uno dei pochi che è sempre rimasto tranquillo e ottimista durante tutta la vicenda, per un motivo o per un altro dopo ciò che è successo l'anno scorso si può andare solo in una direzione.. se invece non ci fosse stato il teatrino Bee avrei avuto molti più dubbi.
Già un anno fa si diceva che il Milan sarebbe potuto passare nelle mani solamente di una cordata molto potente, quella messa su da Bee non era seria, era probabilmente una prova di quello che sarebbe dovuto succedere giusto un anno dopo, chi c'è dietro questa cordata è una persona che ci tiene molto, sia al Milan sia ad esportare un brand potentissimo in Cina, oltre ad entrare con decisione nel calcio europeo e in qualche modo farsi esperienza.
Non buttiamo via questa occasione.


----------



## mabadi (30 Maggio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te Huawei potrebbe funzionare da partner commerciale per aggirare il fair play finanziario?



Il fair play finanziario non esiste praticamente per il Milan.
Basta che dichiari di aver venduto 5.000.000.000 di magliette in Cina e di aver guadagnato xxx che hai risolto il problema.
Poi vai in Cina a verificare.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Maggio 2016)

mi sono convinto...vada per l'ItalMilan :

Donnarumma
Florenzi Bonucci Romagnoli Darmian
Marchisio Verratti Bonaventura
Candreva Insigne
Ibra (dio non ha nazione)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Quindi oggi o domani vedremo qualche foto di questo Gancikoff, giusto? O i fotografi d'assalto sono interessati solo alle tette delle stars del cinema? Magari ci penserà Corona, se è uscito di galera? Ma esiste, 'sto Gancikoff? Dov'è, 'sto Gancikoff? Fatecelo vedere, il Gancikoff! C'è su LinkedIn? Che ha fatto nella vita 'sto Gancikoff? Almeno l'Ape testa di legno aveva la mamma che era la donna più ricca d'Australia (Alciato dixit)...
> 
> Che baracconata, ragazzi...



Eccolo:







Qui sotto in compagnia di un personaggio poco raccomandabile


----------



## danykz (30 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Adesso arriva [MENTION=1928]Reblanck[/MENTION] e pareggia.
> Io rimango ottimistissimo, tutto prosegue per il meglio, come si diceva già prima dell'esclusiva non si torna più indietro[cit.]
> Forse sono uno dei pochi che è sempre rimasto tranquillo e ottimista durante tutta la vicenda, per un motivo o per un altro dopo ciò che è successo l'anno scorso si può andare solo in una direzione.. se invece non ci fosse stato il teatrino Bee avrei avuto molti più dubbi.
> Già un anno fa si diceva che il Milan sarebbe potuto passare nelle mani solamente di una cordata molto potente, quella messa su da Bee non era seria, era probabilmente una prova di quello che sarebbe dovuto succedere giusto un anno dopo, chi c'è dietro questa cordata è una persona che ci tiene molto, sia al Milan sia ad esportare un brand potentissimo in Cina, oltre ad entrare con decisione nel calcio europeo e in qualche modo farsi esperienza.
> Non buttiamo via questa occasione.



Io invece sono sempre stato IPER ottimista, è un mio vizio.
Dall'inizio della trattativa controllo 3000 pagine per ottenere anche la più piccola novità(ogni 5 minuti), sto diventando pazzo, ma spero che ne valga la pena hahahahaahha


----------



## marionep (30 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ci penso io a farti usare il cervello, l'anno scorso si parlava di mr bee, personaggio che si è esposto INFINITAMENTE davanti ai media e quindi quando lo trovavano in giro, lo fotografavano(essendo un viso conosciuto).
> Ora la vedo difficile che qualche fotografo riesca a riconoscere Gancikoff, questo perchè la trattativa è SERISSIMA e si evita di fare teatrini.
> danykz 1 marionep 0



Perchè l'ha scritto un giornalista del corriere dello sport? Giornalista, poi... magari è solo uno stagista.
Oppure me lo garantisci tu che la trattativa è SERISSIMA? D'accordo, mi fido. Intanto però compro un paio di mutande di ferro, non si sa mai.


----------



## fra29 (30 Maggio 2016)

Quanto ci vorrebbe un articolo positivo di festa a suggellare questa giornata positiva..


----------



## Alkampfer (30 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Perchè l'ha scritto un giornalista del corriere dello sport? Giornalista, poi... magari è solo uno stagista.
> Oppure me lo garantisci tu che la trattativa è SERISSIMA? D'accordo, mi fido. Intanto però compro un paio di mutande di ferro, non si sa mai.



keep calm, and pray all the saints


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2016)

Avete visto il video della barzelletta sui cinesi di silvio? Quello di "can che abbaia... poco cotto" ? 

Occhio che ora arrivano i vari "ragazzi è finita" "non vende" "i cinesi si sono molto irritati"


----------



## 666psycho (30 Maggio 2016)

speriamo bene !! spero che sta telenovela finisca presto!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Maggio 2016)

Dai ragazzi 17 giorni di sofferenza di agonia e ci libereremo di questo peso..in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## Jino (30 Maggio 2016)

Huawei tra l'altro è già tra i nostri sponsor...


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Maggio 2016)

Vediamo che spara domani il nano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: sono arrivati i giorni decisivi per il Milan che verrà. Ma era già tutto scritto nell'accordo esclusivo firmato il 10 maggio: un piccolo slittamento dovuto al week end ma ormai ci siamo: *Gancikoff oggi e domani sarà a Milano per trasmettere a Fininvest i documenti necessari con l'intera composizione della cordata ed il piano industriale (business plan) dettagliato preteso da Berlusconi. Da quel momento in poi Fininvest e Silvio avranno due giorni di tempo per dare una risposta definitiva e quindi accettare o tirarsene fuori senza penali*. La trattativa procede senza particolari intoppi, *le parti hanno effettuato in queste prime due settimane di esclusiva la cosiddetta fase di due diligence (che è ancora in corso) e si sono confrontate su tutti quei dettagli che dovranno portare alla cessione* del 70% del Diavolo a scadenza dell'esclusiva (entro il 15 giugno), e del restante 30% nel giro di 1/2 anni. Operazione complessiva di 740M inclusi i debiti.
> Galatioto ha avuto le rassicurazioni pretese ed ha dato mandato a Gancikoff di esporre i dettagli a Fininvest.
> I nomi tirati in ballo non hanno mai smentito, anzi la TV di stato cinese ha tirato in ballo 4 colossi: Midea, Baidu, Huawei e Evergrande. *In particolare Huawei sarebbe dentro l'operazione ma solo come grosso partner commerciale.*
> Se tutto va bene, quindi, i gruppi finanziari cinesi si riuniranno in una *società veicolo, probabilmente un fondo, che acquisterà il Milan e provvederà quindi alla definizione e spartizione delle percentuali tra i diretti interessati.*



.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (30 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Credo che siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, ci sono pessimisti cronici, ci sono ultra ottimisti e le vie di mezzo, ma tutti siamo tifosi Milanisti (forse c è qualche troll in giro).
> Credo che tutti i 3 tipi di tifosi saranno contenti in caso di vendita e la festeggeremo assieme.



C'è anche un quarto tipo di tifoso e pullula dentro il forum: il berlusconiano che tifa Milan da quando vota Berlusconi. Lo riconosci dai vari appellativi ed espressioni come Super pippa, Perdisa, è colpa di Allegri, Clarence è un incompetente. 
Quelli sono i peggiori e spero svaniranno non appena la cessione diverrà realtà.


----------



## Julian4674 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: col preliminare inizierà il mercato.*



Zlatannnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## luigi61 (30 Maggio 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> Zlatannnnnnn!!!!!!


Se arriva il Dio in terra anzi in campo....ricominceremo a godere; quedt'anno per la prima volta dal 1970 ho tifato contro la mia squadra...spero non accada mai più


----------



## Julian4674 (30 Maggio 2016)

oggi a radio sportiva hanno riportato un dichiarazione di berlusconi riguardo al fatto che domani ha una riunione con i vertici fininvest.
penso che la decisione, qualunque essa sia, ci sarà già domani sera


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> oggi a radio sportiva hanno riportato un dichiarazione di berlusconi riguardo al fatto che domani ha una riunione con i vertici fininvest.
> penso che la decisione, qualunque essa sia, ci sarà già domani sera



Ne parliamo qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-tl-domani-incontro-i-manager-vt37138.html


----------



## Tobi (30 Maggio 2016)

il preliminare in caso verrà firmato il 15-20 giugno giusto?


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Maggio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> il preliminare in caso verrà firmato il 15-20 giugno giusto?



Entro il 15-20...in caso


----------



## aridateceverza (30 Maggio 2016)

'Sta monnezza d'omo ha da sparì.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

*GdS (Pasotto Olivero): L’ ultimo giorno di maggio potrebbe segnare l’inizio di una nuova storia. Berlusconi si riunirà a pranzo con i figli e i vertici Fininvest per confrontarsi sull’offerta cinese. Silvio lo ha confermato direttamente: «So che ci sono ancora le negoziazioni, confesso che mi devo incontrare domani (oggi, ndr) con i nostri manager per fare il punto sulle trattative». E’ nel vertice odierno che il presidente aspetta di conoscere l’identità degli investitori interessati al club, particolare non proprio secondario e finora rimasto misterioso: ora però, anche nel rispetto delle tempistiche stabilite, il velo deve essere sollevato. Se Silvio non dovesse esser convinto della solidità del gruppo stopperebbe subito la trattativa: altrimenti andrebbe avanti deciso, con minimi margini di ripensamento. Gli advisor del gruppo cinese (Galatioto e Gancikoff) si raccontano molto ottimismi: ritengono evidentemente che la cordata interessata abbia la disponibilità per onorare le richieste di Berlusconi, «di investire nel club in modo da farlo tornare protagonista». Gancikoff potrebbe essere anche a.d. della nuova società («Entreranno nuovi manager americani» aveva detto Silvio due giorni fa a Mediaset, e Gancikoff, italo-inglese, lavora a fianco dell’americano Galatioto...). Oggi, o al massimo in settimana, si capirà se l’affare evolverà in senso positivo e se così fosse nelle settimane successive ci sarebbe tempo per lavorare su altre questioni tecniche: indirizzato su un canale favorevole il lavoro potrebbe protrarsi anche oltre metà giugno, termine indicato come scadenza della trattativa in esclusiva.

Corsera (Ravelli): c’è sempre un gigantesco SE… se infatti si chiuderà la trattativa con la firma del preliminare, la cordata cinese effettuerà importanti cambiamenti nel management. A tal proposito è stato già individuato il futuro AD: è Nicholas Gancikoff, delfino di Galatioto. E’ proprio a lui che pensava Berlusconi quando parlava di americani molto bravi (in realtà il 42 enne è italo inglese ma lavora per l’advisor americano). Silvio oggi incontrerà a pranzo i figli e i manager Fininvest che lo aggiorneranno sugli ultimi sviluppi. I nomi degli acquirenti ancora non ci sono. Sono chiariti però i contorni dell’operazione: ad acquistare il Milan sarà un fondo (società veicolo, ndr) nel quale investiranno 6-7 imprese cinesi. Questo fondo sarà gestito da un management, quindi non ci sarà un presidente/proprietario

CorSport (Guadagno): E’ il momento di rivelare l’identità degli investitori. Se lo aspetta Silvio Berlusconi, che ha preteso di avere un quadro definitivo a cavallo di questa settimana. Da via Paleocapa non arrivano conferme, ma trapela la sensazione di una possibile svolta. Insomma, l’appuntamento potrebbe essere stato fissato allo scopo di esaminare il nuovo materiale fornito da Nicholas Gancikoff, ovvero l’uomo di fiducia in Italia di Sal Galatioto, advisor dell’operazione per conto del consorzio cinese. In ogni caso Berlusconi non si accontenta di conoscere le identità, ma vuole che gli sia illustrato pure il peso che ciascun investitore avrà nel nuovo Milan. In sostanza, assodato che sarà una società veicolo ad acquistare il 70% del club rossonero, l’ex-premier vuole sapere come sarà la distribuzione delle quote all’interno di tale società. Preferirebbe, infatti, che ci fosse un socio di maggioranza, piuttosto che tanti con la stessa percentuale. A suo giudizio, infatti, una struttura di questo tipo offrirebbe minori garanzie per il futuro. E Berlusconi, come ribadito più volte, pretende di essere sicuro sui piani di investimento per i prossimi anni. Non a caso, superato lo snodo dei nomi, si passerà alla governance e ai piani per il futuro. Solo una volta raggiunta un’intesa totale si potrà procedere con il preliminare (scadenza 15-20 giugno). E, qualora non fosse soddisfatto, Berlusconi farebbe saltare tutto. Nel frattempo, la figlia Barbara ha rinnovato la partnership con Nivea per altri 3 anni. Nelle casse rossonere dovrebbero finire circa 7 milioni.*


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Ste giornate non passano piu.... sbrigatevi


----------



## goleador 70 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Pasotto Olivero): L’ ultimo giorno di maggio potrebbe segnare l’inizio di una nuova storia. Berlusconi si riunirà a pranzo con i figli e i vertici Fininvest per confrontarsi sull’offerta cinese. Silvio lo ha confermato direttamente: «So che ci sono ancora le negoziazioni, confesso che mi devo incontrare domani (oggi, ndr) con i nostri manager per fare il punto sulle trattative». E’ nel vertice odierno che il presidente aspetta di conoscere l’identità degli investitori interessati al club, particolare non proprio secondario e finora rimasto misterioso: ora però, anche nel rispetto delle tempistiche stabilite, il velo deve essere sollevato. Se Silvio non dovesse esser convinto della solidità del gruppo stopperebbe subito la trattativa: altrimenti andrebbe avanti deciso, con minimi margini di ripensamento. Gli advisor del gruppo cinese (Galatioto e Gancikoff) si raccontano molto ottimismi: ritengono evidentemente che la cordata interessata abbia la disponibilità per onorare le richieste di Berlusconi, «di investire nel club in modo da farlo tornare protagonista». Gancikoff potrebbe essere anche a.d. della nuova società («Entreranno nuovi manager americani» aveva detto Silvio due giorni fa a Mediaset, e Gancikoff, italo-inglese, lavora a fianco dell’americano Galatioto...). Oggi, o al massimo in settimana, si capirà se l’affare evolverà in senso positivo e se così fosse nelle settimane successive ci sarebbe tempo per lavorare su altre questioni tecniche: indirizzato su un canale favorevole il lavoro potrebbe protrarsi anche oltre metà giugno, termine indicato come scadenza della trattativa in esclusiva.
> 
> Corsera (Ravelli): c’è sempre un gigantesco SE… se infatti si chiuderà la trattativa con la firma del preliminare, la cordata cinese effettuerà importanti cambiamenti nel management. A tal proposito è stato già individuato il futuro AD: è Nicholas Gancikoff, delfino di Galatioto. E’ proprio a lui che pensava Berlusconi quando parlava di americani molto bravi (in realtà il 42 enne è italo inglese ma lavora per l’advisor americano). Silvio oggi incontrerà a pranzo i figli e i manager Fininvest che lo aggiorneranno sugli ultimi sviluppi. I nomi degli acquirenti ancora non ci sono. Sono chiariti però i contorni dell’operazione: ad acquistare il Milan sarà un fondo (società veicolo, ndr) nel quale investiranno 6-7 imprese cinesi. Questo fondo sarà gestito da un management, quindi non ci sarà un presidente/proprietario
> 
> CorSport (Guadagno): E’ il momento di rivelare l’identità degli investitori. Se lo aspetta Silvio Berlusconi, che ha preteso di avere un quadro definitivo a cavallo di questa settimana. Da via Paleocapa non arrivano conferme, ma trapela la sensazione di una possibile svolta. Insomma, l’appuntamento potrebbe essere stato fissato allo scopo di esaminare il nuovo materiale fornito da Nicholas Gancikoff, ovvero l’uomo di fiducia in Italia di Sal Galatioto, advisor dell’operazione per conto del consorzio cinese. In ogni caso Berlusconi non si accontenta di conoscere le identità, ma vuole che gli sia illustrato pure il peso che ciascun investitore avrà nel nuovo Milan. In sostanza, assodato che sarà una società veicolo ad acquistare il 70% del club rossonero, l’ex-premier vuole sapere come sarà la distribuzione delle quote all’interno di tale società. Preferirebbe, infatti, che ci fosse un socio di maggioranza, piuttosto che tanti con la stessa percentuale. A suo giudizio, infatti, una struttura di questo tipo offrirebbe minori garanzie per il futuro. E Berlusconi, come ribadito più volte, pretende di essere sicuro sui piani di investimento per i prossimi anni. Non a caso, superato lo snodo dei nomi, si passerà alla governance e ai piani per il futuro. Solo una volta raggiunta un’intesa totale si potrà procedere con il preliminare (scadenza 15-20 giugno). E, qualora non fosse soddisfatto, Berlusconi farebbe saltare tutto. Nel frattempo, la figlia Barbara ha rinnovato la partnership con Nivea per altri 3 anni. Nelle casse rossonere dovrebbero finire circa 7 milioni.*



Tutte le testate sono allineate stavolta


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Pasotto Olivero): L’ ultimo giorno di maggio potrebbe segnare l’inizio di una nuova storia. Berlusconi si riunirà a pranzo con i figli e i vertici Fininvest per confrontarsi sull’offerta cinese. Silvio lo ha confermato direttamente: «So che ci sono ancora le negoziazioni, confesso che mi devo incontrare domani (oggi, ndr) con i nostri manager per fare il punto sulle trattative». E’ nel vertice odierno che il presidente aspetta di conoscere l’identità degli investitori interessati al club, particolare non proprio secondario e finora rimasto misterioso: ora però, anche nel rispetto delle tempistiche stabilite, il velo deve essere sollevato. Se Silvio non dovesse esser convinto della solidità del gruppo stopperebbe subito la trattativa: altrimenti andrebbe avanti deciso, con minimi margini di ripensamento. Gli advisor del gruppo cinese (Galatioto e Gancikoff) si raccontano molto ottimismi: ritengono evidentemente che la cordata interessata abbia la disponibilità per onorare le richieste di Berlusconi, «di investire nel club in modo da farlo tornare protagonista». Gancikoff potrebbe essere anche a.d. della nuova società («Entreranno nuovi manager americani» aveva detto Silvio due giorni fa a Mediaset, e Gancikoff, italo-inglese, lavora a fianco dell’americano Galatioto...). Oggi, o al massimo in settimana, si capirà se l’affare evolverà in senso positivo e se così fosse nelle settimane successive ci sarebbe tempo per lavorare su altre questioni tecniche: indirizzato su un canale favorevole il lavoro potrebbe protrarsi anche oltre metà giugno, termine indicato come scadenza della trattativa in esclusiva.
> 
> Corsera (Ravelli): c’è sempre un gigantesco SE… se infatti si chiuderà la trattativa con la firma del preliminare, la cordata cinese effettuerà importanti cambiamenti nel management. A tal proposito è stato già individuato il futuro AD: è Nicholas Gancikoff, delfino di Galatioto. E’ proprio a lui che pensava Berlusconi quando parlava di americani molto bravi (in realtà il 42 enne è italo inglese ma lavora per l’advisor americano). Silvio oggi incontrerà a pranzo i figli e i manager Fininvest che lo aggiorneranno sugli ultimi sviluppi. I nomi degli acquirenti ancora non ci sono. Sono chiariti però i contorni dell’operazione: ad acquistare il Milan sarà un fondo (società veicolo, ndr) nel quale investiranno 6-7 imprese cinesi. Questo fondo sarà gestito da un management, quindi non ci sarà un presidente/proprietario
> 
> CorSport (Guadagno): E’ il momento di rivelare l’identità degli investitori. Se lo aspetta Silvio Berlusconi, che ha preteso di avere un quadro definitivo a cavallo di questa settimana. Da via Paleocapa non arrivano conferme, ma trapela la sensazione di una possibile svolta. Insomma, l’appuntamento potrebbe essere stato fissato allo scopo di esaminare il nuovo materiale fornito da Nicholas Gancikoff, ovvero l’uomo di fiducia in Italia di Sal Galatioto, advisor dell’operazione per conto del consorzio cinese. In ogni caso Berlusconi non si accontenta di conoscere le identità, ma vuole che gli sia illustrato pure il peso che ciascun investitore avrà nel nuovo Milan. In sostanza, assodato che sarà una società veicolo ad acquistare il 70% del club rossonero, l’ex-premier vuole sapere come sarà la distribuzione delle quote all’interno di tale società. Preferirebbe, infatti, che ci fosse un socio di maggioranza, piuttosto che tanti con la stessa percentuale. A suo giudizio, infatti, una struttura di questo tipo offrirebbe minori garanzie per il futuro. E Berlusconi, come ribadito più volte, pretende di essere sicuro sui piani di investimento per i prossimi anni. Non a caso, superato lo snodo dei nomi, si passerà alla governance e ai piani per il futuro. Solo una volta raggiunta un’intesa totale si potrà procedere con il preliminare (scadenza 15-20 giugno). E, qualora non fosse soddisfatto, Berlusconi farebbe saltare tutto. Nel frattempo, la figlia Barbara ha rinnovato la partnership con Nivea per altri 3 anni. Nelle casse rossonere dovrebbero finire circa 7 milioni.*



Sinceramente non so come Silvio possa pensare che il gruppo non sia solido e con possibilità di mantenere il Milan ai vertici, parliamo di diverse società riconducibili ogni una a soggetti privati con patrimoni personali superiori al suo e inoltre sono società tutte estremamente ricche, quindi davvero, non vedo come possa pensare che per la nostra squadra sia meglio l'italmilan piuttosto che passare a loro..

Sul rinnovo con la Nivea che leggo lì...per la miseria di 7 milioni sarebbe da stracciare il contratto a due mani viste le pubblicità scandalose che fanno mettendoci in ridicolo e la storia dell'Haka fasulla a San Siro...


----------



## Coripra (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non so come Silvio possa pensare che il gruppo non sia solido e con possibilità di mantenere il Milan ai vertici, parliamo di diverse società riconducibili ogni una a soggetti privati con patrimoni personali superiori al suo e inoltre sono società tutte estremamente ricche, quindi davvero, non vedo come possa pensare che per la nostra squadra sia meglio l'italmilan piuttosto che passare a loro..
> 
> Sul rinnovo con la Nivea che leggo lì...per la miseria di 7 milioni sarebbe da stracciare il contratto a due mani viste le pubblicità scandalose che fanno mettendoci in ridicolo e la storia dell'Haka fasulla a San Siro...



Sottoscrivo in pieno... 
provo a immaginarmi Ibra che fa la pubblicità come quella precedente e...


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non so come Silvio possa pensare che il gruppo non sia solido e con possibilità di mantenere il Milan ai vertici, parliamo di diverse società riconducibili ogni una a soggetti privati con patrimoni personali superiori al suo e inoltre sono società tutte estremamente ricche, quindi davvero, non vedo come possa pensare che per la nostra squadra sia meglio l'italmilan piuttosto che passare a loro..
> 
> Sul rinnovo con la Nivea che leggo lì...per la miseria di 7 milioni sarebbe da stracciare il contratto a due mani viste le pubblicità scandalose che fanno mettendoci in ridicolo e la storia dell'Haka fasulla a San Siro...



Dovrebbero chiedere 70 milioni di danni di immagine per la storia dell' haka .... parlando di cose serie .. ci siamo , manca veramente poco e sapremo se la fenice risorgerà dalle ceneri oppure periremo sotto le ali del duo malefico .


----------



## Black (31 Maggio 2016)

forse la prima volta che i giornali dicono la stessa cosa.... ormai manca poco... quindi sembra certo che Gancikoff sarà l'AD se tutto dovesse andare bene. Questo esclude automaticamente il Condor(m)? o gli daranno altro ruolo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> forse la prima volta che i giornali dicono la stessa cosa.... ormai manca poco... quindi sembra certo che Gancikoff sarà l'AD se tutto dovesse andare bene. Questo esclude automaticamente il Condor(m)? o gli daranno altro ruolo?



Ma tipo fare il pensionato no?..


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Pasotto Olivero): L’ ultimo giorno di maggio potrebbe segnare l’inizio di una nuova storia. Berlusconi si riunirà a pranzo con i figli e i vertici Fininvest per confrontarsi sull’offerta cinese. Silvio lo ha confermato direttamente: «So che ci sono ancora le negoziazioni, confesso che mi devo incontrare domani (oggi, ndr) con i nostri manager per fare il punto sulle trattative». E’ nel vertice odierno che il presidente aspetta di conoscere l’identità degli investitori interessati al club, particolare non proprio secondario e finora rimasto misterioso: ora però, anche nel rispetto delle tempistiche stabilite, il velo deve essere sollevato. Se Silvio non dovesse esser convinto della solidità del gruppo stopperebbe subito la trattativa: altrimenti andrebbe avanti deciso, con minimi margini di ripensamento. Gli advisor del gruppo cinese (Galatioto e Gancikoff) si raccontano molto ottimismi: ritengono evidentemente che la cordata interessata abbia la disponibilità per onorare le richieste di Berlusconi, «di investire nel club in modo da farlo tornare protagonista». Gancikoff potrebbe essere anche a.d. della nuova società («Entreranno nuovi manager americani» aveva detto Silvio due giorni fa a Mediaset, e Gancikoff, italo-inglese, lavora a fianco dell’americano Galatioto...). Oggi, o al massimo in settimana, si capirà se l’affare evolverà in senso positivo e se così fosse nelle settimane successive ci sarebbe tempo per lavorare su altre questioni tecniche: indirizzato su un canale favorevole il lavoro potrebbe protrarsi anche oltre metà giugno, termine indicato come scadenza della trattativa in esclusiva.
> 
> Corsera (Ravelli): c’è sempre un gigantesco SE… se infatti si chiuderà la trattativa con la firma del preliminare, la cordata cinese effettuerà importanti cambiamenti nel management. A tal proposito è stato già individuato il futuro AD: è Nicholas Gancikoff, delfino di Galatioto. E’ proprio a lui che pensava Berlusconi quando parlava di americani molto bravi (in realtà il 42 enne è italo inglese ma lavora per l’advisor americano). Silvio oggi incontrerà a pranzo i figli e i manager Fininvest che lo aggiorneranno sugli ultimi sviluppi. I nomi degli acquirenti ancora non ci sono. Sono chiariti però i contorni dell’operazione: ad acquistare il Milan sarà un fondo (società veicolo, ndr) nel quale investiranno 6-7 imprese cinesi. Questo fondo sarà gestito da un management, quindi non ci sarà un presidente/proprietario
> 
> CorSport (Guadagno): E’ il momento di rivelare l’identità degli investitori. Se lo aspetta Silvio Berlusconi, che ha preteso di avere un quadro definitivo a cavallo di questa settimana. Da via Paleocapa non arrivano conferme, ma trapela la sensazione di una possibile svolta. Insomma, l’appuntamento potrebbe essere stato fissato allo scopo di esaminare il nuovo materiale fornito da Nicholas Gancikoff, ovvero l’uomo di fiducia in Italia di Sal Galatioto, advisor dell’operazione per conto del consorzio cinese. In ogni caso Berlusconi non si accontenta di conoscere le identità, ma vuole che gli sia illustrato pure il peso che ciascun investitore avrà nel nuovo Milan. In sostanza, assodato che sarà una società veicolo ad acquistare il 70% del club rossonero, l’ex-premier vuole sapere come sarà la distribuzione delle quote all’interno di tale società. Preferirebbe, infatti, che ci fosse un socio di maggioranza, piuttosto che tanti con la stessa percentuale. A suo giudizio, infatti, una struttura di questo tipo offrirebbe minori garanzie per il futuro. E Berlusconi, come ribadito più volte, pretende di essere sicuro sui piani di investimento per i prossimi anni. Non a caso, superato lo snodo dei nomi, si passerà alla governance e ai piani per il futuro. Solo una volta raggiunta un’intesa totale si potrà procedere con il preliminare (scadenza 15-20 giugno). E, qualora non fosse soddisfatto, Berlusconi farebbe saltare tutto. Nel frattempo, la figlia Barbara ha rinnovato la partnership con Nivea per altri 3 anni. Nelle casse rossonere dovrebbero finire circa 7 milioni.*



Non avevano altra soluzione che dire le stesse parole che ha proferito Berlusconi in questi giorni nei vari salotti.
Direi che ci siamo, se dopo questa settimana la trattativa va avanti, si segna il punto di non ritorno!


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Maggio 2016)

Gancikoff sarebbe AD, ma il DS ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Gancikoff sarebbe AD, ma il DS ?



con calma


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

Ma Galliani lo sa di questo nuovo amministratore delegato ?


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> con calma



Neanche troppa, qui c'è da rifondare una squadra.


----------



## Dapone (31 Maggio 2016)

Ma come mai Galliani non è gradito ai cinesi? È il dirigente più titolato al mondo!!!


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Pasotto Olivero): L’ ultimo giorno di maggio potrebbe segnare l’inizio di una nuova storia. Berlusconi si riunirà a pranzo con i figli e i vertici Fininvest per confrontarsi sull’offerta cinese. Silvio lo ha confermato direttamente: «So che ci sono ancora le negoziazioni, confesso che mi devo incontrare domani (oggi, ndr) con i nostri manager per fare il punto sulle trattative». E’ nel vertice odierno che il presidente aspetta di conoscere l’identità degli investitori interessati al club, particolare non proprio secondario e finora rimasto misterioso: ora però, anche nel rispetto delle tempistiche stabilite, il velo deve essere sollevato. Se Silvio non dovesse esser convinto della solidità del gruppo stopperebbe subito la trattativa: altrimenti andrebbe avanti deciso, con minimi margini di ripensamento. Gli advisor del gruppo cinese (Galatioto e Gancikoff) si raccontano molto ottimismi: ritengono evidentemente che la cordata interessata abbia la disponibilità per onorare le richieste di Berlusconi, «di investire nel club in modo da farlo tornare protagonista». Gancikoff potrebbe essere anche a.d. della nuova società («Entreranno nuovi manager americani» aveva detto Silvio due giorni fa a Mediaset, e Gancikoff, italo-inglese, lavora a fianco dell’americano Galatioto...). Oggi, o al massimo in settimana, si capirà se l’affare evolverà in senso positivo e se così fosse nelle settimane successive ci sarebbe tempo per lavorare su altre questioni tecniche: indirizzato su un canale favorevole il lavoro potrebbe protrarsi anche oltre metà giugno, termine indicato come scadenza della trattativa in esclusiva.
> 
> Corsera (Ravelli): c’è sempre un gigantesco SE… se infatti si chiuderà la trattativa con la firma del preliminare, la cordata cinese effettuerà importanti cambiamenti nel management. A tal proposito è stato già individuato il futuro AD: è Nicholas Gancikoff, delfino di Galatioto. E’ proprio a lui che pensava Berlusconi quando parlava di americani molto bravi (in realtà il 42 enne è italo inglese ma lavora per l’advisor americano). Silvio oggi incontrerà a pranzo i figli e i manager Fininvest che lo aggiorneranno sugli ultimi sviluppi. I nomi degli acquirenti ancora non ci sono. Sono chiariti però i contorni dell’operazione: ad acquistare il Milan sarà un fondo (società veicolo, ndr) nel quale investiranno 6-7 imprese cinesi. Questo fondo sarà gestito da un management, quindi non ci sarà un presidente/proprietario
> 
> CorSport (Guadagno): E’ il momento di rivelare l’identità degli investitori. Se lo aspetta Silvio Berlusconi, che ha preteso di avere un quadro definitivo a cavallo di questa settimana. Da via Paleocapa non arrivano conferme, ma trapela la sensazione di una possibile svolta. Insomma, l’appuntamento potrebbe essere stato fissato allo scopo di esaminare il nuovo materiale fornito da Nicholas Gancikoff, ovvero l’uomo di fiducia in Italia di Sal Galatioto, advisor dell’operazione per conto del consorzio cinese. In ogni caso Berlusconi non si accontenta di conoscere le identità, ma vuole che gli sia illustrato pure il peso che ciascun investitore avrà nel nuovo Milan. In sostanza, assodato che sarà una società veicolo ad acquistare il 70% del club rossonero, l’ex-premier vuole sapere come sarà la distribuzione delle quote all’interno di tale società. Preferirebbe, infatti, che ci fosse un socio di maggioranza, piuttosto che tanti con la stessa percentuale. A suo giudizio, infatti, una struttura di questo tipo offrirebbe minori garanzie per il futuro. E Berlusconi, come ribadito più volte, pretende di essere sicuro sui piani di investimento per i prossimi anni. Non a caso, superato lo snodo dei nomi, si passerà alla governance e ai piani per il futuro. Solo una volta raggiunta un’intesa totale si potrà procedere con il preliminare (scadenza 15-20 giugno). E, qualora non fosse soddisfatto, Berlusconi farebbe saltare tutto. Nel frattempo, la figlia Barbara ha rinnovato la partnership con Nivea per altri 3 anni. Nelle casse rossonere dovrebbero finire circa 7 milioni.*



*Pellegatti: Berlusconi oggi analizzerà la composizione della cordata cinese, all'interno della quale ci dovrebbe essere anche il gruppo Evergrande. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, se la trattativa si concluderà positivamente l'ufficialità della cessione arriverà intorno al 20-22 giugno*


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Berlusconi oggi analizzerà la composizione della cordata cinese, all'interno della quale ci dovrebbe essere anche il gruppo Evergrande. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, se la trattativa si concluderà positivamente l'ufficialità della cessione arriverà intorno al 20-22 giugno*



Pellegatti-lo-scendiletto?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Berlusconi oggi analizzerà la composizione della cordata cinese, all'interno della quale ci dovrebbe essere anche il gruppo Evergrande. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, se la trattativa si concluderà positivamente l'ufficialità della cessione arriverà intorno al 20-22 giugno*



20-22 giugno?  Skincats sarà il secondo a versare lacrime amare dopo Crudeli...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Berlusconi oggi analizzerà la composizione della cordata cinese, all'interno della quale ci dovrebbe essere anche il gruppo Evergrande. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, se la trattativa si concluderà positivamente l'ufficialità della cessione arriverà intorno al 20-22 giugno*


Perfino Pellegatti alza bandiera bianca?


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Berlusconi oggi analizzerà la composizione della cordata cinese, all'interno della quale ci dovrebbe essere anche il gruppo Evergrande. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, se la trattativa si concluderà positivamente l'ufficialità della cessione arriverà intorno al 20-22 giugno*



Se vabbè , se anche il servo dei servi lo skincats inutile giornalista ha deposto le armi in difesa del suo unico padrone e scopo di vita vuol dire che ci siamo .


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Berlusconi oggi analizzerà la composizione della cordata cinese, all'interno della quale ci dovrebbe essere anche il gruppo Evergrande. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, se la trattativa si concluderà positivamente l'ufficialità della cessione arriverà intorno al 20-22 giugno*



Che tu possa passare un "bel" giugno, Carlo.
Poi ci racconti le poesie, mi raccomando, in cinese antico.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Berlusconi oggi analizzerà la composizione della cordata cinese, all'interno della quale ci dovrebbe essere anche il gruppo Evergrande. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, se la trattativa si concluderà positivamente l'ufficialità della cessione arriverà intorno al 20-22 giugno*



Pellegatti...ma sparisci schifoso parassita


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano sul progetto cinese: "Hanno pronti 300M di cui almeno 150M per il mercato"*


----------



## alcyppa (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul progetto cinese: "Hanno pronti 300M di cui almeno 150M per il mercato"*



C'è da ricostruire la squadra da 0 praticamente.
150 non sono abbastanza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

*Bellinazzo: "Improvvisa accelerazione nella trattativa. Fase abbastanza delicata. Oggi pranzo Silvio-Fininvest, il patron vuole conoscere i nomi dei cinesi. Non è da escludere che tra di loro ci sia qualcuno dei miliardari citati negli ultimi giorni. La cordata da un lato vuole limitare Berlusconi, dall'altro non sarebbe stupido da parte loro affidarsi alle sue competenze e a quelle dei suoi dirigenti. La condizione è che investano 100-200M nelle prossime campagne acquisti (Belin non ha specificato se per tutte o in ognuna, ndr)."*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> C'è da ricostruire la squadra da 0 praticamente.
> 150 non sono abbastanza.



Si ma non possiamo mica ricostruire tutto in un colpo solo. 150M di mercato ogni anno per i prossimi 4-5 anni vanno benissimo. Nel frattempo si costruirà pure lo stadio. E poi il volano sarà bello che avviato per camminare da solo e continuare ad investire pesantemente.


----------



## danjr (31 Maggio 2016)

speriamo bene


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul progetto cinese: "Hanno pronti 300M di cui almeno 150M per il mercato"*



Sto veramente male.


----------



## Aron (31 Maggio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> C'è da ricostruire la squadra da 0 praticamente.
> 150 non sono abbastanza.



Scherzi?
Neanche Galliani potrebbe costruire una squadra scadente con un budget simile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Berlusconi oggi analizzerà la composizione della cordata cinese, all'interno della quale ci dovrebbe essere anche il gruppo Evergrande. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, se la trattativa si concluderà positivamente l'ufficialità della cessione arriverà intorno al 20-22 giugno*



Pellegatti fino a tre giorni fa parlava di cordata cino-americana..non sa una mazza è solo un portaborse...


----------



## alcyppa (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si ma non possiamo mica ricostruire tutto in un colo solo. 150M di mercato ogni anno per i prossimi 4-5 anni vanno benissimo. Nel frattempo si costruirà pure lo stadio. E poi il volano sarà bello che avviato per camminare da solo e continuare ad investire pesantemente.



150 all'anno sono anche troppi.
E' il primo anno che bisogna spendere molto per essere SICURI di tornare in Champions.

Per questo 150 sono potenzialmente "pochi".
Non dovrebbero esserci massimali per questa stagione. Quello che serve serve, che siano 100, 150 o 200.

Intanto però il nano deve mollare la presa ed è una cosa che non vedo ancora come vicina ad avvenire.
Ma se veramente i cinesi ci prendessero mi aspetto una razzia sul mercato. Come minimo.



Comunque non mi sto lamentando dei 150 eh, sarebbe da folli.
E' una cifra da leccarsi i baffi fino a rimanere sbarbati.
Il problema è lo stato patetico della rosa del Milan e la necessità di intervenire con campioni carismatici in fin troppi ruoli.


----------



## Kaw (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul progetto cinese: "Hanno pronti 300M di cui almeno 150M per il mercato"*


Ma 150 solo di cartellini o sono inclusi anche gli ingaggi?


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ma 150 solo di cartellini o sono inclusi anche gli ingaggi?



Se comprendi anche gli ingaggi abbiamo speso di più lo scorso anno....


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul progetto cinese: "Hanno pronti 300M di cui almeno 150M per il mercato"*



ma gli altri 150M per cosa sarebbero? non ti bastano per lo stadio


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2016)

*Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2016)

150 milioni in mano a una persona competente e fai una squadra da primi tre posti, che si può giocare un posto in Champions con Napoli e Roma. Per una squadra da scudetto o da semifinali Champions invece serve un po' di più, e un po' di tempo.

Ma se quei 150 milioni li dai in mano a un incompetente, ed è inutile specificare a chi mi riferisco, non bastano e servono molti più soldi.


----------



## Kaw (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*




*Rosic over 9000!!!!*


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*



Ma dove vivono quelli di Sky, non sanno leggere neanche le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*



Ragazzi non ho davvero parole. Siamo a livelli bassissimi, davvero infimi.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*



Grazie al cielo non gli ho regalato mai neanche un euro a questi qua di sky


----------



## kakaoo1981 (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*



Che continui a fare il copia e incolla delle notizie del calciomercato che gli passa Di Marzio.... poi una cosa ho saremo rinc***** tutti noi che abbiamo capito l'esatto opposto oppure è un fenomeno.... si di baraccone


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*



Io finché non leggo la notizia della cessione non escluderò mai a priori certe considerazioni..un anno fa siamo stati scottati e stavolta saremmo inceneriti..

BIG CALM


----------



## TheZio (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul progetto cinese: "Hanno pronti 300M di cui almeno 150M per il mercato"*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Improvvisa accelerazione nella trattativa. Fase abbastanza delicata. Oggi pranzo Silvio-Fininvest, il patron vuole conoscere i nomi dei cinesi. Non è da escludere che tra di loro ci sia qualcuno dei miliardari citati negli ultimi giorni. La cordata da un lato vuole limitare Berlusconi, dall'altro non sarebbe stupido da parte loro affidarsi alle sue competenze e a quelle dei suoi dirigenti. La condizione è che investano 100-200M nelle prossime campagne acquisti (Belin non ha specificato se per tutte o in ognuna, ndr)."*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*



Insomma... Sky sempre sul pezzo


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*





TheZio ha scritto:


> Insomma... Sky sempre sul pezzo



Magari Sky è sul pezzo e gli altri no?

Ovviamente spero si sbaglino..


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*



Ma stai muto, pezzente.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul progetto cinese: "Hanno pronti 300M di cui almeno 150M per il mercato"*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Improvvisa accelerazione nella trattativa. Fase abbastanza delicata. Oggi pranzo Silvio-Fininvest, il patron vuole conoscere i nomi dei cinesi. Non è da escludere che tra di loro ci sia qualcuno dei miliardari citati negli ultimi giorni. La cordata da un lato vuole limitare Berlusconi, dall'altro non sarebbe stupido da parte loro affidarsi alle sue competenze e a quelle dei suoi dirigenti. La condizione è che investano 100-200M nelle prossime campagne acquisti (Belin non ha specificato se per tutte o in ognuna, ndr)."*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*




.


----------



## Aron (31 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Magari Sky è sul pezzo e gli altri no?
> 
> Ovviamente spero si sbaglino..



A Sky rosicano.
Sia per antimilanismo sia per non avere notizie di prima mano.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Magari Sky è sul pezzo e gli altri no?
> 
> Ovviamente spero si sbaglino..



Sì, come l'anno scorso.


----------



## Casnop (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*



Cosa dovremmo commentare qui, il foro interno di tal Mario Giunta? Oh, Signore Gesù, proteggi i tuoi figli!...


----------



## TheZio (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul progetto cinese: "Hanno pronti 300M di cui almeno 150M per il mercato"*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Improvvisa accelerazione nella trattativa. Fase abbastanza delicata. Oggi pranzo Silvio-Fininvest, il patron vuole conoscere i nomi dei cinesi. Non è da escludere che tra di loro ci sia qualcuno dei miliardari citati negli ultimi giorni. La cordata da un lato vuole limitare Berlusconi, dall'altro non sarebbe stupido da parte loro affidarsi alle sue competenze e a quelle dei suoi dirigenti. La condizione è che investano 100-200M nelle prossime campagne acquisti (Belin non ha specificato se per tutte o in ognuna, ndr)."*





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Magari Sky è sul pezzo e gli altri no?
> 
> Ovviamente spero si sbaglino..



Dovrebbero almeno dare delle spiegazioni sul perchè si è tornati indietro ad una fase "embrionale"
Mi sa che loro sono rimasti a Bee... E alla figuraccia che hanno fatto..


----------



## siioca (31 Maggio 2016)

Grande giornalismo su sky.


----------



## Aragorn (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*



A quali dichiarazioni sta facendo riferimento ?


----------



## beleno (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*



Ragazzi non so se lo avete mai visto Mario Giunta, a me personalmente non ispira grande fiducia. Ma poi, di grazia, perchè Berlusconi farebbe bene a dare il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi? Altra domanda: come farebbe il presidente a raccogliere i frutti tra qualche anno alla media di un allenatore esonerato a stagione (mi tengo conservativo sulla stima )?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2016)

*Pellegatti: Ore decisive. Presenti a Villa San Martino sono Nicholas Gancikoff, i dirigenti Fininvest e i più stretti familiari di Berlusconi.
Gancikoff dovrebbe assumere la carica di AD.*


----------



## mandraghe (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*





Kaw ha scritto:


> *Rosic over 9000!!!!*





Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ma dove vivono quelli di Sky, non sanno leggere neanche le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi!





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non ho davvero parole. Siamo a livelli bassissimi, davvero infimi.





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Grazie al cielo non gli ho regalato mai neanche un euro a questi qua di sky





TheZio ha scritto:


> Insomma... Sky sempre sul pezzo





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma stai muto, pezzente.





Aron ha scritto:


> A Sky rosicano.
> Sia per antimilanismo sia per non avere notizie di prima mano.





Casnop ha scritto:


> Cosa dovremmo commentare qui, il foro interno di tal Mario Giunta? Oh, Signore Gesù, proteggi i tuoi figli!...



SkyGobbi si conferma una volta di più antimilanista, ma non è una novità, eppoi da un canale che è diretto da Caressa e vice diretto da Guido Meda, praticamente due cabarettisti di infimo livello, non mi aspetto certo del giornalismo professionale.

PS: Pardon per l'immagine, ma spesso una foto vale più di mille parole.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## ps18ps (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Ore decisive. Presenti a Villa San Martino sono Nicholas Gancikoff, i dirigenti Fininvest e i più stretti familiari di Berlusconi.
> Gancikoff dovrebbe assumere la carica di AD.*



Dai su fai firmare il preliminare!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*


Scusate ma a Sky hanno problemi con la lingua italiana?! Dalle ultime dichiarazioni sembra ormai abbia quasi venduto!


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*



Ma dove diavolo si "evince" questo? Berlusconi sta facendo solo interviste televisive e radiofoniche, abbiamo tutti le orecchie per sentire!
E' come se Berlusconi dicesse:"forse il cielo si schiarirà, altrimenti avremo ancora pioggia"
E Giunta: "Dalle previsioni meteo si evince che il tempo peggiorerà"

Bah


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> SkyGobbi si conferma una volta di più antimilanista, ma non è una novità, eppoi da un canale che è diretto da Caressa e vice diretto da Guido Meda, praticamente due cabarettisti di infimo livello, non mi aspetto certo del giornalismo professionale.
> 
> PS: Pardon per l'immagine, ma spesso una foto vale più di mille parole.
> 
> ...



Vado OT: ma Caressa che squadra tifa?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Ore decisive. Presenti a Villa San Martino sono Nicholas Gancikoff, i dirigenti Fininvest e i più stretti familiari di Berlusconi.
> Gancikoff dovrebbe assumere la carica di AD.*



firmate cristo santissimo benedetto.....dateli un foglio e ditegli che è per l'approvazione delle nuove veline e poi copiate la firma...qualunque cosa ma fatelo firmare...non ce la facciamo piùùùùùùùùùùù


----------



## mandraghe (31 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vado OT: ma Caressa che squadra tifa?



Tifa Roma, infatti per Sky esistono 3 squadre: Juve, Roma e, ma in misura minore, Napoli.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vado OT: ma Caressa che squadra tifa?



Io ho sempre pensato fosse interista, ma ho letto che è romanista.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> firmate cristo santissimo benedetto.....dateli un foglio e ditegli che è per l'approvazione delle nuove veline e poi copiate la firma...qualunque cosa ma fatelo firmare...non ce la facciamo piùùùùùùùùùùù





Che poi in realtà non ricordo com'è la questione, ma la firma vera e propria non deve metterla lui se non sbaglio, dato che è presidente onorario.


----------



## ps18ps (31 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Che poi in realtà non ricordo com'è la questione, ma la firma vera e propria non deve metterla lui se non sbaglio, dato che è presidente onorario.



Nono lui è solo azionista di maggioranza. Non ha alcun potere di firma, quello credo che lo abbia solo l'a.d.


----------



## danykz (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Ore decisive. Presenti a Villa San Martino sono Nicholas Gancikoff, i dirigenti Fininvest e i più stretti familiari di Berlusconi.
> Gancikoff dovrebbe assumere la carica di AD.*



E andiamo!! CORAGGIO, lasciate stare quel fantoccio di sky(spara boiate a manetta)!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Ore decisive. Presenti a Villa San Martino sono Nicholas Gancikoff, i dirigenti Fininvest e i più stretti familiari di Berlusconi.
> Gancikoff dovrebbe assumere la carica di AD.*



Indubbiamente hanno convocato Gancikoff per ribadirgli che non hanno intenzione di vendere il Milan, nonostante i milioni che ci rimettono
in quanto il progetto Ital Milan da ai tifosi più garanzie per il futuro.

ma comunque solo per cortesia sono disponibili a firmare i preliminari di vendita.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vado OT: ma Caressa che squadra tifa?



A parte quelli che seguono una sola squadra (es. Pellegatti o Auriemma) sono quasi tutti romanisti o juventini nelle trasmissioni sportive "nazionali" (sky-mediaset).
Ma per il Milan abbiamo il mitico Alciato!


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Ore decisive. Presenti a Villa San Martino sono Nicholas Gancikoff, i dirigenti Fininvest e i più stretti familiari di Berlusconi.
> Gancikoff dovrebbe assumere la carica di AD.*



L'ha sparata grossa.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (31 Maggio 2016)

scusate ma notizia fresca??? io sono rimasto a quella delle 13 dove non davano x certa la presenza di gancikoff


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Nono lui è solo azionista di maggioranza. Non ha alcun potere di firma, quello credo che lo abbia solo l'a.d.



Infatti..lui deve solo dare l'ok...

Se salta pure stavolta siamo finiti....


----------



## Aron (31 Maggio 2016)




----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> scusate ma notizia fresca??? io sono rimasto a quella delle 13 dove non davano x certa la presenza di gancikoff



è presente ad Arcore...insieme a dirigenti Fininvest e la famiglia Berlusconi


----------



## TheZio (31 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Insomma... Sky sempre sul pezzo





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Ore decisive. Presenti a Villa San Martino sono Nicholas Gancikoff, i dirigenti Fininvest e i più stretti familiari di Berlusconi.
> Gancikoff dovrebbe assumere la carica di AD.*





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente hanno convocato Gancikoff per ribadirgli che non hanno intenzione di vendere il Milan, nonostante i milioni che ci rimettono
> in quanto il progetto Ital Milan da ai tifosi più garanzie per il futuro.
> 
> ma comunque solo per cortesia sono disponibili a firmare i preliminari di vendita.



Per il divino Giunta pare stia succedendo proprio questo..


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Ore decisive. Presenti a Villa San Martino sono Nicholas Gancikoff, i dirigenti Fininvest e i più stretti familiari di Berlusconi.
> Gancikoff dovrebbe assumere la carica di AD.*



Ottimo, facciamo un altro passetto!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

> Gancikoff dovrebbe assumere la carica di AD


----------



## kakaoo1981 (31 Maggio 2016)

ma lo ha detto ora? se si dove? non trovo nessuna notizia


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


>



Da incorniciare.
Soprattutto la prima parte su Furetto Fedele


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Ma Galliani do'è in tutto questo, sarà presente anche lui alla riunione o è già stato del tutto estromesso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*



Va beh ma questi sono il " libero " o " l'unità " delle informazioni sportive .. pura disinformazione di sistema .


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

avvistato Mr Bee al semaforo vicino a via Turati...è arrivato quasi a 7,50 euro....


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A parte quelli che seguono una sola squadra (es. Pellegatti o Auriemma) sono quasi tutti romanisti o juventini nelle trasmissioni sportive "nazionali" (sky-mediaset).
> Ma per il Milan abbiamo il mitico Alciato!



Alciato, poco sottomesso.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Maggio 2016)

Gancikoff AD che significa? Galliani via? O Galliani si prende la parte sportiva?
Ripeto: sulla cessione sono tranquillo... sono SPAVENTATO, come un bambino del buio, della parte sportiva/tecnica.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> avvistato Mr Bee al semaforo vicino a via Turati...è arrivato quasi a 7,50 euro....



Ora passo con la macchina così gli schizzo addosso l'acqua lurida di una pozzanghera e gli faccio cadere le monetine nel tombino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Ore decisive. Presenti a Villa San Martino sono Nicholas Gancikoff, i dirigenti Fininvest e i più stretti familiari di Berlusconi.
> Gancikoff dovrebbe assumere la carica di AD.*



Volo raga VOLOOOOOOOOOO 

Madonna solo sentire " Gancikoff dovrebbe assumere la carica di AD " mi fa impazzire .


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Gancikoff AD che significa? Galliani via? O Galliani si prende la parte sportiva?
> Ripeto: sulla cessione sono tranquillo... sono SPAVENTATO, come un bambino del buio, della parte sportiva/tecnica.



Gallina ha sempre detto " finché berlusocni sarà il presidente del milan io ci sarò " bene tra probabilmente meno di una settimana non lo sarà più quindi prima di fasciarmi la testa aspetto di capire cosa decideranno .

Comunque le parole del nano sono state chiare i CINESI AVRANNO UN NUOVO MANAGEMENT quindi stiamo tranquilli che anche se il pelato dovesse rimanere come garante non avrà più carta bianca anche *perché dovrà rendere conto al SUO A.D. ( madonna cosa godo a scriverlo ) e al suo D.S. ( doppia goduria ) . *


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Sky (Mario Giunta): Sembra che, per quanto riguarda la cessione del club, si sia tornati indietro, alle fasi embrionali. Questo si evince dalle parole di Berlusconi. E Berlusconi ha fatto benissimo a dire che se non arriveranno i cinesi si darà il via al progetto italiano guidato da Brocchi con i frutti da raccogliere tra qualche anno.*



Oltre che rosicare questi pregano ogni istante che salti tutto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2016)

A Sky secondo me si bevono veramente qualcosa.. Come si fa veramente a dire che si "evince dalle parole".. Ma si evince cosa Ahahahah ma vai a zappare che è meglio giunta!


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2016)

Nessuno riporta la "notizia" di Pellegatti.

Sarà stata una falsa notizia datagli dal nano


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Gancikoff AD che significa? Galliani via? O Galliani si prende la parte sportiva?
> Ripeto: sulla cessione sono tranquillo... sono SPAVENTATO, come un bambino del buio, della parte sportiva/tecnica.



Galliani appena avrà qualcuno a cui dover eventualmente rendere conto si leverà di torno da solo, garantito...


----------



## Aron (31 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Gancikoff AD che significa? Galliani via? O Galliani si prende la parte sportiva?
> Ripeto: sulla cessione sono tranquillo... sono SPAVENTATO, come un bambino del buio, della parte sportiva/tecnica.



Ipotesi:

*PROPRIETA': * cordata cinese

*PRESIDENTE:* ? 

*PRESIDENTE ONORARIO:* Berlusconi

*AMMINISTRATORE DELEGATO:* Gancikoff

*RESPONSABILE MARKETING:* Barbara Berlusconi (e membro del CdA)

*DIRETTORE GENERALE:* Galliani

*DIRETTORE SPORTIVO:* Maldini?

*ALLENATORE:* Emery 70% - Donadoni 20% - Simeone 10%


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Nessuno riporta la "notizia" di Pellegatti.
> 
> Sarà stata una falsa notizia datagli dal nano



L'ha dichiarato oggi a studio aperto, ma la presenza di Gancikoff l'ha solo ipotizzata.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gallina ha sempre detto " finché berlusocni sarà il presidente del milan io ci sarò " bene tra probabilmente meno di una settimana non lo sarà più quindi prima di fasciarmi la testa aspetto di capire cosa decideranno .
> 
> Comunque le parole del nano sono state chiare i CINESI AVRANNO UN NUOVO MANAGEMENT quindi stiamo tranquilli che anche se il pelato dovesse rimanere come garante non avrà più carta bianca anche *perché dovrà rendere conto al SUO A.D. ( madonna cosa godo a scriverlo ) e al suo D.S. ( doppia goduria ) . *



Mi sorprende che tu abbia una mano libera x scrivere xD


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Galliani lo fanno andare allo stadio così riempie il buco, come i ragazzini delle scuole calcio.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> L'ha dichiarato oggi a studio aperto, ma la presenza di Gancikoff l'ha solo ipotizzata.



Da come è stato scritto qui pensavo fosse un'ultima ora....ecco, sembrava strano


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ipotesi:
> 
> *PROPRIETA': * cordata cinese
> 
> ...



Galliani deve solo fare le valige


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Mi sorprende che tu abbia una mano libera x scrivere xD



tu non hai idea cosa godo a veder fallire il nano , mi ha fatto talmente tanto soffrire da tifoso del milan che ogni pianto che ho fatto gli deve tornare indietro . 

Ho preso tanti di quelle prese per C dai gobbi e dalle perdazzurri che per andare a pari quest'anno dobbiamo comprare Boateng - Pjanic - J. Martinez - Isco e James Rodriguez .... cosi a caso , solo per il gusto di prenderli .


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ipotesi:
> 
> *PROPRIETA': * cordata cinese
> 
> ...



Per me non ci sarà nessun presidente fisso, ma semplicemente il CDA ne eleggerà uno di volta in volta ed all'inizio sarà Berlusconi (rappresentante senza poteri decisionali).
Come AD avremo ancora Galliani per un anno, forse già affiancato da Gancikoff o da un'altra persona scelta dalla nuova società.
Fondamentale sarà finalmente riavere la figura di un DS che verosimilmente non sarà un ex-rossonero, ma un vero e proprio conoscitore di calcio e dei meccanismi che portano alle compravendite dei cartellini dei giocatori


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> tu non hai idea cosa godo a veder fallire il nano , mi ha fatto talmente tanto soffrire da tifoso del milan che ogni pianto che ho fatto gli deve tornare indietro .
> 
> Ho preso tanti di quelle prese per C dai gobbi e dalle perdazzurri che per andare a pari quest'anno dobbiamo comprare Boateng - Pjanic - J. Martinez - Isco e James Rodriguez .... cosi a caso , solo per il gusto di prenderli .



Ah ti capisco, eccome se ti capisco, tra l'altro passi i gobbi (che nonostante li odi dal profondo sono oggettivamente più forti) ma gli intertristi  ...


----------



## zlatan (31 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ah ti capisco, eccome se ti capisco, tra l'altro passi i gobbi (che nonostante li odi dal profondo sono oggettivamente più forti) ma gli intertristi  ...



Calma ragazzi abbiamo goduto noi in passato e i poveri gobbi o le mer... interiste piangevano. Adesso ci siamo riposati e dobbiamo tornare a vincere ma quando arriveranno a 7 coppe dei campioni, potranno tornare a parlare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Da come è stato scritto qui pensavo fosse un'ultima ora....ecco, sembrava strano



Ho riportato la notizia del sito Sportmediaset a firma Pellegatti, è apparsa adesso. Non ho visto il programma in TV.


----------



## TheZio (31 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Insomma... Sky sempre sul pezzo





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Ore decisive. Presenti a Villa San Martino sono Nicholas Gancikoff, i dirigenti Fininvest e i più stretti familiari di Berlusconi.
> Gancikoff dovrebbe assumere la carica di AD.*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> tu non hai idea cosa godo a veder fallire il nano , mi ha fatto talmente tanto soffrire da tifoso del milan che ogni pianto che ho fatto gli deve tornare indietro .
> 
> Ho preso tanti di quelle prese per C dai gobbi e dalle perdazzurri che per andare a pari quest'anno dobbiamo comprare *Boateng* - Pjanic - J. Martinez - Isco e James Rodriguez .... cosi a caso , solo per il gusto di prenderli .



Ma se è appena stato cacciato


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Ciao a tutti fratelli milanisti!! Devo essere sincero...vi seguo da poco ma mi sono da subito innamorato di questo splendido forum!!! Ultimamente causa vendita società vi seguo assiduamente (si..."refresho" la pagina ogni 2 min ). Sta storia della cessione mi sta facendo impazzire: alterno momenti di euforia ad altri di dubbio ma in generale sono molto fiducioso (anche se sono stato pesantemente scottato l'anno scorso). Fatta questa premessa Berlusca presidente onorario lo posso pure accettare per un paio di anni (per tutto quello che ci ha dato), ma quel mafioso di Galliani deve andarsene assolutamente...io spero che orgoglioso com'è se ne vada da solo alla notizia di avere un "tutor"...
Non vedo l'ora che questa situazione arrivi alla fine: abbiamo tutti sofferto troppo per questa manica di incapaci...e abbiamo troppe bocche da zittire!!
FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ipotesi:
> 
> *PROPRIETA': * Repubblica Popolare Cinese
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ma se è appena stato cacciato



il fratello ovviamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Oggi è cosi 

*PROPRIETA': * Berlusca 

*PRESIDENTE:* Berlusca 

*PRESIDENTE ONORARIO:* Galliani 

*AMMINISTRATORE DELEGATO:* Galliani 

*RESPONSABILE MARKETING:* Galliani 

*DIRETTORE GENERALE:* Galliani

*DIRETTORE SPORTIVO:* Galliani 

*ALLENATORE:* Galliani


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gallina ha sempre detto " finché berlusocni sarà il presidente del milan io ci sarò " bene tra probabilmente meno di una settimana non lo sarà più quindi prima di fasciarmi la testa aspetto di capire cosa decideranno .
> 
> Comunque le parole del nano sono state chiare i CINESI AVRANNO UN NUOVO MANAGEMENT quindi stiamo tranquilli che anche se il pelato dovesse rimanere come garante non avrà più carta bianca anche *perché dovrà rendere conto al SUO A.D. ( madonna cosa godo a scriverlo ) e al suo D.S. ( doppia goduria ) . *



A me Fester continua a fare paura. Non sto ancora tranquillo.


----------



## Isao (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oggi è cosi
> 
> *PROPRIETA': * Berlusca
> 
> ...



Ho aggiunto una piccola cosa.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Calma ragazzi abbiamo goduto noi in passato e i poveri gobbi o le mer... interiste piangevano. Adesso ci siamo riposati e dobbiamo tornare a vincere ma quando arriveranno a 7 coppe dei campioni, potranno tornare a parlare



Eh lo so, ma vederci ridotti così li fa godere, e a me personalmente fa rodere in modo incredibile, fortuna che almeno il derby lo abbiamo.vinto alla grande


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho riportato la notizia del sito Sportmediaset a firma Pellegatti, è apparsa adesso. Non ho visto il programma in TV.



La sostanza non cambia, la presenza di Gancicosoff è solo ipotizzata


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano dice che non è in corso nessun summit


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Campopiano dice che non è in corso nessun summit


Veramente ha detto che non ha notizie sul summit, questo non significa che non sia in corso


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Veramente ha detto che non ha notizie sul summit, questo non significa che non sia in corso



Sì, ma quando uno gufa riporta le notizie a minchia


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Veramente ha detto che non ha notizie sul summit, questo non significa che non sia in corso





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma quando uno gufa riporta le notizie a minchia



Non sto gufando, io voglio la cessione.

Ma mi sa tanto che ad essere ceduta ai cinesi è l'altra squadra di Milano..


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma quando uno gufa riporta le notizie a minchia



E ci gode come un riccio nel farlo  

Cmq che ci sia o meno sto summit al massimo tra 2 settimanecalerà il sipario su sta cosa e vedremo se godremo o se godranno solo i gufi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> E ci gode come un riccio nel farlo
> 
> Cmq che ci sia o meno sto summit al massimo tra 2 settimanecalerà il sipario su sta cosa e vedremo se godremo o se godranno solo i gufi



Si ma sempre gufi rimarranno


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

*Tra poco su @MilanNewsit le ultime sul vertice di #Arcore tra Berlusconi e i manager Fininvest per la cessione del [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION]*


----------



## sballotello (31 Maggio 2016)

andrebbe incollata in questo topic una lettera scritta dall' avvocato La Scala una settimana fa, dove parla di questa trattativa


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si ma sempre gufi rimarranno



Dopo una cessione con le nuove prospettive che si creerebbero si convertirebbero pure i gufi


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Tra poco su @MilanNewsit le ultime sul vertice di #Arcore tra Berlusconi e i manager Fininvest per la cessione del [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION]*



Preferirei avere altre fonti piuttosto che loro, mnews porta una sfiga allucinante


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2016)

Milan News è pura fuffa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Tra poco su @MilanNewsit le ultime sul vertice di #Arcore tra Berlusconi e i manager Fininvest per la cessione del [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION]*



Lette, classico articolo di chi non sà assolutamente nulla


----------

